# No Transmission temp in Torque app



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi I fired up the Torque app Pro and in the list of sensors from the ECU the transmission temperature is not listed. I added the guage and it says "no data".

Am I supposed to set this up somehow?

Also I have a fairly old OBD2 plugin.. Its an ELM327 with firmware revision 1.5.. Could this be the issue?

I saw somewhere that some GM specific parameters (pids) are required?... What the heck is all that about?

I was about to flush the tranny fluid but I need the temperature read out of course.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

OK I found it.

On one of the settings pages it has an "advanced settings" that lets you turn on the GM PIDs. The GM pids options did not show up in the list of predefined pids unless this "advanced" box was checked. At least not on my Android tablet anyway.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's addons you can select and it adds the whole list. HOWEVER, you need the pid for most of them to even work. The pid most of them have is wrong. 

Im pretty sure trans was one of them. Do a google for the pid and enter the information in to torque. 

PID= Parameter Identification

I wish there was a way to print up the whole list for the ecm. But a list is nowhere to be found. 

So far, I've only been able to find the oil pressure, temp, and trans. 

There's no way to download the infor from the ecm either so don't even try to use whatever addin app torque has. It Don't work and requires 3 hours from start to finish. Only thing you'll accomplish is a dead battery. As that involves leaving the car in SERVICE MODE. Unless you have the gen1 model in which case you can probably leave the key in accessories mode.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes I managed to turn on the pre-determined list for GM/Vauxhal/Opel.. The guage for transmission fluid temp (method 1) then started to respond.

The predetermined list would not even show up before I managed to turn on the "advanced" features set though.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You have to manually add the extras.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Well there is a GM predefined list that has the tranny oil temp as part of that list. But in order to show that I had to have the advanced package turned on.. Don't ask me how to get back to it..


----------

